# Sticky  Christmas and New Year's Specials - Updated 1/14



## Creative Sound

For this wonderful season we will be offering a number of specials. Please recheck this thread as others are added.

1. SDX10 Subwoofer @ $139.









2. VX.2 speaker kit @ $239.









3. Antimode 8033S, like the current S-II but with yellow LEDs rather than blue $350. Email for details on ordering










4. Finished Occam SDX7 powered sub finished in high gloss cherry $300.









Bob


----------

